# Prancercise!!



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, so it's a bit tongue-in-cheek to put this in the "Rider Wellness" section. But just hoped that other horse lovers saw the latest installment of the "Prancercise" fitness craze.

Here it is in all its original glory (circa 2012):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-50GjySwew


And this perky woman is back with a new installment:
Prancercise Lady Is Back With a New Video Called Fitness With Passion: Here Are the Highlights | E! Online


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I kind of already do that. I pkut in my headphones and go walking and am doing all kinds of silly moves to the music. I don't care what I look like. but, I missed a great marketing opportunity by not naming it and getting people to BUY it . durn.

prance on!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My BO (jokingly) posted on FB that she wanted that lady to come do a clinic at our barn. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I kind of already do that. I pkut in my headphones and go walking and am doing all kinds of silly moves to the music. I don't care what I look like. but, I missed a great marketing opportunity by not naming it and getting people to BUY it . durn.
> 
> prance on!


I love it! I definitely agree that no one should worry about what they look like when exercising- but this woman is hysterical with her outfits and catch phrases. It was a great laugh- though the horses sure looked ****ed at these two flapping around the pasture while the herd was out grazing 

Prance on, indeed!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i missed that part. after the first minute, I gave up. 

i bet she has more of a following of folks that watch it for the tight pants she wears, rather than to learn any excersize routines.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> i bet she has more of a following of folks that watch it for the tight pants she wears, rather than to learn any excersize routines.


Eh, maybe if she were a hot bodied 20-something, but it's pretty obvious she's not just over the hill, but speeding down the other side. :wink:

She's in decent shape for her age, but hardly a cover model. 

I get to say stuff like that because I'm old too! :rofl:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was raised on classical music. There were often great orchestras playing in my head, especially when walking a few miles. A headset isn't needed which really must make people think I'm a fruit loop because I am conducting these great pieces.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I seen this on the news last year. She made the original Prancercize video in the 80's I think? Anyways, no one bought the goofy thing, then with You Tube, she became a hit. Personally, I think it should have been left in the 80's.


----------

